# What does IRE mean?



## JennBags (27 September 2009)

About to buy a new horse 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  - subject to vetting of course, and his breeding papers show (IRE) after his sire's name.  Obviously this is something to do with Ireland (he is Irish after all!) but does it relate to a particular breed?  Sorry to sound such a numpty.  Can anyone help?

Thanks


----------



## S_N (27 September 2009)

Sounds like he's by an TB born in Ireland.  The country a TB is born in is indicated as a suffix in brackets after their name.  So all TB born here are .......... (GB) and so on.


----------



## BallyshanHorses (27 September 2009)

Whats his breeding?He is obviously by a TB born in Ireland.


----------



## JennBags (28 September 2009)

Ah, I see....I thought it had to mean something!  So he's an Irish TBx, thank you.

Will have to see what I can find out about his dam now.  Thanks again


----------

